# Memphis Tern



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

After several months of negotiating (buying and shipping) the "Memphis Tern", its finally in my possession. Thanks to Steven and most of all Ash for making this happen. Ash was kind enough to help arrange for shipping and I must add a job well done. Very well packed, tranquillized, and packaged arrived on schedule. Heres a few pics to hold you down.

Boxed was perfect no leaks or dents. *Finally* Northwest airlines did a good job handling this package.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

No movements at all. I shook the box and nothing happened. My first though was that it was DOA. Then I remembered that Ash said he had to tranquillized this tern.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I took all caution while opening the bag , filled the box with aquarium water and quickly added a few airators to get him going.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

15 minutes elapsed and I had to open the container to release this giant.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Awesome Job from Ash as Usual , Never Misses a Beat









Come on Wood Lets see him in the tank


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

yeah pics bro!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Looking good. Can't wait to see pics of him moving around.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

<---waits for pics


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

12" container and the only way he can fit is to have the tail slanted diagonal.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

And another.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

10" Knifeman piraya gets a surprise roomate.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

The "Memphis tern" drops straight to the bottom. Still in minor shock but relieved.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Another pic


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

A closeup


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

The pair have become close friends, temporarily it seems.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Congrats Arnold... You FINALLY got him!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

WOW...beautiful fish Arnold!


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

congrats


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Whoa, that guy is a beast. Glad everything turned out for you.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i'd be scared to lose that Piraya, congrats though.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Gongrats Arnold!
I might have to swing by and take a look at him!

Very nice!!!
Thats a piraya in there with him right?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet mother, that's one hell of a collection you got there - only three fish, but each one of them is mighty impressive in its own right
















Good luck with your new monster, Arnold!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the comments.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

One word. IMPRESSIVE. Would love a couple of P's like you got there.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great stuff and great job shipping Ash.
Congrats


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats a Massive fish , I cant wait to see pics of him all settled in and show his color







.
Awesome Pick-up Wood


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

wow amazing tern that monster must b like 13 14 ??????


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that fish is stunning! Great job on the shipping of the monster Ash


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

jackburton said:


> wow amazing tern that monster must b like 13 14 ??????


 Just a tad over 12". I measured the container and it was 12" long. Regardless the profile and girth makes this an awesome tern. Im happy with my purchase.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

wow they look amazing nice fish


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

DAMN, that is the nicest tern i have ever seen in my life,

do reds get that massive in the fron end like that? or is it just a ternetzi thing?


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

so how many monster terns do you have now? 
I want to come see them someday


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

micus said:


> DAMN, that is the nicest tern i have ever seen in my life,
> 
> do reds get that massive in the fron end like that? or is it just a ternetzi thing?


 Seems to be a more prominent feature on larger wild caught ternetzi. This profile changes under captive care due to overfeeding and varied diet.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

More pics


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Another


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

One more


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

And last


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

glad he got to you ok







thats one of the bigger Ternetzi you will ever see..told ya was a big bitch


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

damn...that thing is huge...


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

Arnold, you are the man!!







I need to come check him out sometime.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Dam that Tern has a Big Head ... when i saw the pic of the piraya i thought he was big until u dropped in that Monster


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Congrats Arnold! that thing is friggin awesome


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

simply amazing, simply amazing. that is one incredible specimine. you are a lucky man.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

I think that is the biggest tern i have ever seen, it looks like twice as thick as the piraya..awesome fish


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

How old is that tern by the way?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

really nice p's man


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

That is one hell of a beautiful fish mate....my congratulations.

Rich


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

whoa, that is a awesome tern

great pickup


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Hey Hollywood

That is one huge ternetzi


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

WOW


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

congrads arnold...you got your beast at last


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Goddamn that fish is MASSIVE!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks again guys.

This ternetzi is the closest I can obtain to Knifemans impressive tern. I believe Jason Bolin now owns this beautiful tern.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

A new fish to look at in my next visit to your home......congrats!









BTW, this should shock you some, those 2 small terns I came home with have been doing an interesting dance, including one of them blowing holes on the gravel. My wife and a friend (she was showing him the fishes) and interrupted some heavy tail slapping going on behind some rocks. And to this day, one of them stays behind the rock slab, while the other engages it from time to time.

Interesting eh?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

hastatus said:


> A new fish to look at in my next visit to your home......congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Frank,

A few weeks ago I lost several terns which were just a tad larger than the ones you got. I cut each one and noticed that the egg sac was firm and tiny but also did not look like they were ready to release.

Anyways I do hope your observations turn out to be spawnning behaviour.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I hate to derail your thread with this stuff, as that fish is IMPRESSIVE. However, what I can quickly say is, the one behind the rock is very dark and a humeral blemish is present. The other one that is staying out in the open is not so darkly colored. But every so often the one behind the rock comes out, they tail slap and it goes back behind the rock. Can't see much of anything behind the rock and yet, I don't want to disturb them.

More on this later via PM.

Great photos of your new fish.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

OK i still dont know how old that monster tern is...


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Jason Bolin had one of the most impressive collection of piranhas.

I think elongatus has the most impressive collection now


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Gibbus said:


> Jason Bolin had one of the most impressive collection of piranhas.
> 
> I think elongatus has the most impressive collection now


Not sure where your coming from but .........*OK*.

There always has to be one.









ReDraGon, My guess would be over 4 years.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Awesome fish Arnold


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Gibbus said:
> 
> 
> > Jason Bolin had one of the most impressive collection of piranhas.
> ...


 thx for letting me know how old that monster is


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

The picture that shows the two next to each other on the first page is cool. The little guy on the right looks very affraid and like he is saying, "Oh sh*t, oh sh*t, I hope we remain friends, oh sh*t, oh sh*t, ..."


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> The picture that shows the two next to each other on the first page is cool. The little guy on the right looks very affraid and like he is saying, "Oh sh*t, oh sh*t, I hope we remain friends, oh sh*t, oh sh*t, ..."


 That pic surprized the hell out of me too. The tern was newly introduced. When I approached the tank to take a snap shot , the tern hid right next to the piraya.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> When I approached the tank to take a snap shot , the tern hid right next to the piraya.


Lol!
Big tern, smaller piraya, what one is more fearless?
The world may never know.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Wow nice pygos!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great pic up


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

one of the nicest looking ternetzis ive seen


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

that is one monster fish you got there Hollywood! Great looking pygo!


----------

